# Workshop / kitchen threat



## Poppy02 (Jun 7, 2013)

My workshop is only 6 feet by 12 feet, as you imagin my battle is to keep moving my work space from/ bench to drill to lathe. This morning the wife looked in at my play pen and threatened to come in to tidy up. This was a fright, as she expects my shed is in her eyes, should be as tidy as her kitchen. Heaven forbid, I would never find the next tool that I wanted.
How do you cope with this threat to your sanity ?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Barrie; suggest you'd like to do some of your work in the kitchen...
If that doesn't get the message across, then well, you're on your own, buddy!

Oh wait! Better yet; tell her you need a _much_ bigger shop (say 24' x 24') and you're going to build it in the back yard.
You're welcome!


----------



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

*workshop/kitchen threat*

Hi Barrie this is what we live in fear of the wife coming to clean up the work shop and then tools vanish with out trace. hang in there I know what it's like . regards carl


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

A BIG pad lock............


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

Let her do it once,then mess it up completely as quickly as possible, then ASK her to clean it again because she did such a good job the first time. I know it's a gamble but it should work and she'll never even raise the subject again.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

you allow trespassers in your shop???


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

My wife and I have been married 50 years as of the 25th of last month. She has been perfectly happy to jump in and work right beside me, She has always been as much of a tool nut as myself and she learned quite well how to use them. BUT!!! you just can't trust them to straighten up, if you ever want to find anything again!!


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

In the Colonies we usually add a sign that says "Protected by Smith and Wesson", the number for the divorce lawyer and the padlock - one must have one's priorities in the correct order.

Good Luck - Baker

I write this knowing the NSA or Rupert Murdoch will probably be knocking on my door


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

Honestly I would love to have someone that would clean my shop. I recommend letting her. But don't stop there. Have you heard of a Nanny Cam? It is a video camera hidden in a stuffed animal that records what your child's caregiver is up to when you are away.

I imagine you could set a rig up like that in a "lunch box" planer, scroll saw... You pick.

Let her go for it. Review the tape. Find your stuff and drag it out.

Cheaper than an apprentice, since you are already feeding her.

"Shortslvs looks over shoulder at wife" - I am just kidding around baby


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I favor the idea of saying you just can't work in that tiny space any more, not only that, but tell her its a little dangerous using tools in such close quarters, and that you're going to put up a much larger shed in the back yard and ask for her ideas on how to finance and then organize it. Get a used book on shed building and another on shop organizing and leave them around for her to notice. Be perfectly serious about it, in fact build the shed if she goes along. This could be called the shed obsession approach, or burying a small problem under a much bigger one.

Don't know how you use a table saw in your tight shop, but complain that you desperately need a really great table saw and it won't fit in that space at all. 

My wife knows I get grouchy unless I have some time to myself in the shop, so she seldom comes out to the shed/shop, which I've taken pains to have at least look organized. I also make a point of listening and paying attention to her whenever I get back out of the shop so she has pleasant associations with my shop time...a wee bit of operant conditioning. Just don't anyone tell Mrs. Desert Rat I said that.

But everyone's situation is different, so you'll have to choose what you think is the best approach.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

truth be known...
I clean and cook too.... She is one woman you woman you DO NOT want in the kitchen, shop or doing the house keeping...


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

My wife just knows better to move anything around in my shop, and when it is a mess, it is usually an organized mess.

That said, my shop takes up about 2/3 of our 2 car garage, with a few floor machines that don't get moved much. When working on a larger project, I have found myself cleaning it more often. Which is surprising, as I am no neat freak, and a total pack rat. However, for the flow the project, being able to find tools, and the safety of both me and the project (I care not think about the number of workpieces I have had to repair or remake because they hit the ground) I have gotten in the mode that after a weekend of in the shop, I spend an evening or two during the week cleaning the shop. 

Now, THAT said, I still wouldn't want my wife's "help" cleaning.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Heh...nobody's mentioned the elephant in the shop. Wifey discovers you've bought a 
verrry expensive new tool (it wasn't there last time she visited) but you keep finding reasons _not_ to replace the laundry appliances.
That's when the fight started....


----------



## petecomplete (Jun 21, 2013)

hide the key


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

kitchen pete said:


> hide the key


AT OUR AGE!!!!

that key will then join all the tools that can't be found...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh right! Hide the key in the shop, then close the key-in-knob door lock behind you on the way out... LOL


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Oh right! Hide the key in the shop, then close the key-in-knob door lock behind you on the way out... LOL


yup....


----------



## WurliTzerwilly (Jun 9, 2013)

Poppy01 said:


> My workshop is only 6 feet by 12 feet, as you imagin my battle is to keep moving my work space from/ bench to drill to lathe. This morning the wife looked in at my play pen and threatened to come in to tidy up. This was a fright, as she expects my shed is in her eyes, should be as tidy as her kitchen. Heaven forbid, I would never find the next tool that I wanted.
> How do you cope with this threat to your sanity ?


Threaten to "send the boys round"! 
Threaten divorce.
If that fails, fit a good lock and a very loud alarm.
Tell her tales about severe injuries with static tools.

My shop also houses a fridge/freezer and a treadmill, but my wife knows better than to interfere or tidy. She's also scared of injury.


----------



## Poppy02 (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks for all the valued replies, she has just bought a new hoover cleaner and put the old one outside my playpen, hint, hint


----------

